# Base giratoria para un brazo robótico



## Pelelalo (Nov 8, 2010)

Antes de nada, agradecer la bienvenida y la ayuda que me estan brindando. Este foro es increible, al igual que su gente. (Nada de peloteo, simple agradecimiento).

El caso es que he estado pensando en hacer un brazo mecánico, impulsado por algún sistema neumático o hidráulico (con jeringuillas), pero el primer paso es es de disponer de una base giratoria. He leido comentarios acerca de usar el motor giratorio de un microondas, pero no es facil de conseguir y el proyecto es académico (por lo que tampoco disponemos de mucho dinero).

Los motores con reductora de los suministradores de piecerio para Institutos supongo que son muy poco potentes para mover el brazo, y además habría que ver como se configura, ya que el eje de rotación es para la base de la plataforma.

¿Alguna idea?

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 8, 2010)

lo que se me ocurre es que uses un par de correas dentadas...y entonces, si consigues un plato de un tocadiscos, de esos que se usaban hace siglos  puedes con un motor pequeño de 12Vcc mover el plato...y obtener bastante fuerza y precision de movimientos.

saludos.

anda buscando la solución por el lado de grandes reductores tipo engranajes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2010)

El mecanismo de las antenas eléctricas de automotor tiene un motor de 12 volts potente , y una reducción a tornillo sin fin , le agregas el encoder (de un viejo mouse a bolilla) y listo. O un motor de limpiaparabrisas que es más potente todavía y también tienen la reductora.

Saludos !


----------



## Pelelalo (Nov 8, 2010)

Gracias por esas Buenas ideas, aunque creo que la más sencilla de conseguir es la del limpia. Supongo que tirará de los 12Voltios típicos de la bateria.

Alguna más???


----------



## sador (Dic 13, 2010)

hay impresoras antiguas que usan motores potentes,yo suelo ir a tiendas de informatica a pedirles que me guarden aparatos que la gente no quiere arreglar, y de ahi se saca mucho material,yo desmonte una vieja impresora y yevava para mover el carro un potente motorcillo.. sino, en ebay hay servomores con bastante par y no muy mal de precio..

yo me estoy haciendo uno con toda la estructura en policarbonato y pienso usar unos motores que venden con reductora bien potentes,pero son un poco caros..

tambien puedes usar un metodo no electrico, ya que vas a usar energia hidraulica o neumatica, seme estan ocurriendo un par de ideas,pero para explicarlas necesito dibujarlas, en cuanto pueda te mando un pdf,aunque esos metodos(si no te fabricas un motor hidraulico)limitan el giro a 180º o 360º en el caso de que pudiera girar 360º trataria de girar esos 360º pero luego desandar el camino, como las gruas de obra pero limitado a una sola vuelta..cuando pueda adjunto una ilustracion 

un saludo y suerte¡


----------



## Pelelalo (Dic 13, 2010)

Entiendo lo que me dices con el método hidraulico. No habría problema en limitar el brazo en 180º (por el tema de los tubos supongo).

Lo de desmontar cacharros ya lo llevo a la práctica, aunque aún no he pillado una impresora.

Estaré encantado de ver esos diagramas.


----------



## sador (Dic 14, 2010)

hola de nuevo,esta vez traigo algo,pero.. por falta de tiempo, no pude currarme demasiado el "plano" en 3d en acad,pero bueno, creo que para hacerse una idea vale, despues de ahi partir tu..te dejo el archivo en dwg,y tambien algun tipo paint de captura de pantalla en 3 vistas distintas por si tienes problema con el autocado no lo tienes, si necesitas algun angulo mas o que te explique mas mi idea me avisas sin problema, el sistema es basicamente como una biela,limitada a 180º,aunque dandole alguna vuelta mas(nolo hice por falta de tiempo) seme ocurrio esto..si te fijas,el bastago fijo del actuador(jeringuilla)esta sujeto por un casquillo exterior con rotacion en el plano horizontal,para ajustarse ala rotacion dela biela y poder yegar alos 180º..se que es muy basica,pero..podemos desarrollar algo mejor con mas libertad de giro.. y sin DEMASIADAS complicaciones ni tener que hacerte un brazo hibrido hidraulico-electrico..

un saludo¡

porcierto, el archivo pone para radiofm..pero es obvio que cualquiera puede cojerlo(aunque esta hecho asi a groso modo y con prisa..)


----------



## Pelelalo (Dic 15, 2010)

sador dijo:


> hola de nuevo,esta vez traigo algo,pero.. por falta de tiempo, no pude currarme demasiado el "plano" en 3d en acad,pero bueno, creo que para hacerse una idea vale, despues de ahi partir tu..te dejo el archivo en dwg,y tambien algun tipo paint de captura de pantalla en 3 vistas distintas por si tienes problema con el autocado no lo tienes, si necesitas algun angulo mas o que te explique mas mi idea me avisas sin problema, el sistema es basicamente como una biela,limitada a 180º,aunque dandole alguna vuelta mas(nolo hice por falta de tiempo) seme ocurrio esto..si te fijas,el bastago fijo del actuador(jeringuilla)esta sujeto por un casquillo exterior con rotacion en el plano horizontal,para ajustarse ala rotacion dela biela y poder yegar alos 180º..se que es muy basica,pero..podemos desarrollar algo mejor con mas libertad de giro.. y sin DEMASIADAS complicaciones ni tener que hacerte un brazo hibrido hidraulico-electrico..
> 
> un saludo¡
> 
> porcierto, el archivo pone para radiofm..pero es obvio que cualquiera puede cojerlo(aunque esta hecho asi a groso modo y con prisa..)





IMPRESIONANTE SADOR. 

Estoy deseando enganchar el diseño y ponerme a ello. En cuanto avance un poco hablamos.

De nuevo. MIL GRACIAS.


----------



## sador (Dic 17, 2010)

yo tambien me alegro de que te haya gustado mi idea,espero poder ayudarte mas al respecto si lo necesitas..en cuanto alos mensajes..asta no tener 25 mensajes publicados.. no dejan enviar privados.. ya me diras como va ese brazo¡¡ suerte
 un saludo.


----------

